

The Fantastic Apple Car - tempestn
http://www.mondaynote.com/2015/02/15/the-fantastic-apple-car/

======
thomasfl
TLDR; The fantastic Apple Car is most probably a fantasy.

The sort of money that apple has come to expect just isn’t in the cars
business. The new employees are probably working infotainment systems. It
would have been wonderful if Apple produced cars though.

